# אשתגע / יוצא מדעתי



## OsehAlyah

What is the difference between יוצא מדעתי and אשתגע?
Are there other expressions to denote the same thing (i.e. going crazy)?
What differentiates them from the above 2?

תודה מראש


----------



## k8an

אני יוצא מדעתי = I'm going out of my mind
This is more like being frustrated because of a person or situation till the point that you can't take it anymore and lose your mind. 

אני משתגע = I'm going crazy 
This is more like an emotional rage/craze/animated/passionate kind of emotion.


----------



## airelibre

בואו נשתגע 
Let's go crazy, is used in a positive way. Let's have fun, rather than let's become mentally abnormal!


----------



## k8an

There's also להתחרפן which is kind of like "to freak out" or "go nuts". 

Related but not identical is מטורף (crazy). 

People sometimes use מפגר (retarded) for this but many people consider it offensive.


----------



## OsehAlyah

Thanks everyone, great input.


----------



## arielipi

and not to forget
יאללה בלאגן!!!!!!!


----------



## arbelyoni

לרדת מהפסים - to go nuts
לאבד את זה - "to lose it" (probably a loan translation from English)


----------



## OsehAlyah

arbelyoni said:


> לרדת מהפסים - to go nuts


Oh wow this is definitely new.  Have not heard this before.


arbelyoni said:


> לאבד את זה - "to lose it" (probably a loan translation from English)


 כהן מושון חלומות רעים

Thanks


----------

